# Autopilot unable to proceed, please take over



## IamEmptySea (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's a new one, updated last night to latest software (2020.28.5) and took my model 3 out for a test run to see if my 'pull to the right' while navigating on autopilot was resolved (seems to be) and was sitting at a stoplight and all of a sudden this red notice comes up with "Autopilot unable to proceed, please take over" so I just sat and waited then when the light changed I tapped the accelerator and the notification went away and the car kept going. Never seen that one before.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Perhaps you angered it??


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks like it's because you were first in line. AP can become uncertain what color the light is, so it cries at you until you figure it out for the computer.


----------



## Major Victory (Oct 25, 2018)

i saw the same warning yesterday, it was before this most recent update though. I was traveling about 30mph and crossed a dotted line lane change without using my blinker (early, deserted street no excuse...) and same warning sounded and came up on screen as car fought me changing lanes. Oddly, i was not using autopilot, navigation or cruse control. I do have the lane warning setting activated however.


----------



## thebeen (Jul 14, 2019)

I've seen this happen on occasion with the last 1-2 releases. Probably some confusion on lane markings, but yes, it will go back into AP once you confirm after light changes green


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I had this happen when AP came to a stop at a light at a 'T' intersection. The only way "through" the light was to turn left or right. And even though I was in the left turn lane and the car knew it, I don't think it had any intention of attempting the turn.

So I was under the impression that this error happens instead of the "take over immediately" error when the car is stopped and doesn't know what to do next. Why it happened to @Major Victory when he was in motion and not in AP, though, I have no idea!


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

Similar to the OP, I get this when I was first in line at a traffic light light at a large intersection. Lane alignment at the other side of the intersection is a little ambiguous (unless you're a human), so the car hands control back to me in order to manage that uncertainty.


----------



## laservet (Mar 9, 2020)

eXntrc said:


> I had this happen when AP came to a stop at a light at a 'T' intersection. The only way "through" the light was to turn left or right. And even though I was in the left turn lane and the car knew it, I don't think it had any intention of attempting the turn.
> 
> So I was under the impression that this error happens instead of the "take over immediately" error when the car is stopped and doesn't know what to do next. Why it happened to @Major Victory when he was in motion and not in AP, though, I have no idea!


This is exactly the same situation when mine gave me the same warning, made a loud alarm sound as well, scared my wife.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I've been seeing these since Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control was first released, not new to 2020.28.5.

Glad you're sharing it though, because if it's the first you've seen it, it's new for you!

It's hard to nail down sometimes WHEN something first shows up, I've made that mistake a number of times. Just see some of my old Twitter posts!


----------

